# anzeige probleme von öäü

## pieter_parker

rechtsclick auf den desktop > neu erstellen > textdatei

dateiname: "testdatei"

dort habe ich (ueber kwrite)

öäü

reingeschrieben

und dann strg und s fuer abspeichern gemacht

wenn ich nun im firefox fenster strg und t fuer einen neuen tab mache, und die "testdatei" reinziehe wird mir im firefox

Ã¶Ã¤Ã¼

angezeigt

wenn ich im firefox strg und n fuer ein neues fenster mache, und dann dort meine "testdatei" reinziehen will tut sich nichts, warum weiss ich nicht

mache ich in dem neuen firefox fenster aber strg und o (datei oefnen) und waehle die "testdatei" an und oefne sie, sehe ich

öäü

es wird richtig angezeigt

wenn ich in die konsole wechsel (strg und alt und f1) und dort

vi ~/Desktop/testdatei

mache, wird es ebenfalls richtig angezeigt, ich sehe "öäü"

wenn ich im grafischen in dem kde konsolenprogramm "konsole" vi ~/Desktop/testdatei mache sehe ich ebenfalls

öäü

was muss ich tun das ich den inhalt ueberall richtig angezeigt bekomme ?

----------

## franzf

Naja, deine Textdatei ist wohl in einem anderen Encoding geschrieben wie es Firefox als Default nimmt. Eine Textdatei hat üblicherweise keinen Header, in dem das Encoding steht, im Gegensatz zu HTML (da ist es optional).

Wahrscheinlich nimmt firefox per default "utf8", und im KDE hast du iso-8859-15.

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, so wie franz es beschrieben hat wird es wohl sein.

habs hier grad mal getestet, kde4 (kwrite) ist hier komplett auf UTF-8 , deine genanten Beispiele funktionieren hier einwandfrei.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/utf-8.xml

----------

## pieter_parker

das problem mit öäü  ist auf einem anderen system (nicht dem wo ich noch am kde4 installieren bin)

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> das problem mit öäü  ist auf einem anderen system (nicht dem wo ich noch am kde4 installieren bin)

 

Aber da wrd es das selbe sein.

----------

## pieter_parker

ich habe mithilfe von http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/utf-8.xml schon dutzende male versucht mein system vollstaendig richtig einzustellen, ich kriege es nicht hin

was muss in

/etc/env.d/02locale

stehen damit ich mein system auf deutsch, mit eurozeichen und utf-8 habe ?

nach veraenderungen dieser datei muss ich immer env-update && source /etc/profile machen ?

was muss in /etc/locale.gen stehen damit ich mein system auf deutsch, mit euro zeichen und utf-8 habe ?

nach veraenderungen dieser datei muss ich immer locale-gen machen ?

 /etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
  KEYMAP="de"

  KEYMAP="de-latin1"

  KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

  SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"
```

so ?

was brauche ich in der xorg.conf fuer eintraege ?

in /etc/conf.d/consolefont hab ich

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

stehen

und

rc-update add consolefont boot

gemacht

und wo stelle ich im kde ein das ich utf-8 will ?

----------

## SvenFischer

Das war bei meiner KDE 4 Installation auch scheiße, aber nu läuft es:

```

core2duo sven # cat /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# /etc/conf.d/consolefont

# CONSOLEFONT specifies the default font that you'd like Linux to use on the

# console.  You can find a good selection of fonts in /usr/share/consolefonts;

# you shouldn't specify the trailing ".psf.gz", just the font name below.

# To use the default console font, comment out the CONSOLEFONT setting below.

# This setting is used by the /etc/init.d/consolefont script (NOTE: if you do

# not want to use it, run "rc-update del consolefont" as root).

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

# CONSOLETRANSLATION is the charset map file to use.  Leave commented to use

# the default one.  Have a look in /usr/share/consoletrans for a selection of

# map files you can use.

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

```

```

core2duo sven # cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="YES"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

```

core2duo sven # cat /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_ALL=""

```

```

core2duo sven # locale -a

C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE.utf8

de_DE.utf8@euro

de_DE@euro

deutsch

german

```

-> locale.gen  nicht vergessen auszuführen und ein Neustart wirkt manchmal Wunder!

```

core2duo sven # cat /etc/make.conf

...

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="49"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

....

```

----------

## pieter_parker

danke sven

mit

```
grep -v  ^#  datei.conf | grep -v ^$
```

kriegt man die zeilen die mit # und die leerenzeilen raus aus der auflistung

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., bei mir schaut es so aus 

```
$ grep -v  ^# /etc/locale.gen | grep -v ^$

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

(abweichend der von Sven schon genannten.)

----------

## pieter_parker

make.conf -> useflag: nls

kernelconfig

```
File systems  --->

  -*- Native language support  --->

    <*>   Codepage 850 (Europe)

    <*>   NLS ISO 8859-2  (Latin 2; Slavic/Central European Languages)

    <*>   NLS ISO 8859-15 (Latin 9; Western European Languages with Euro)
```

/etc/env.d/02locale

```
LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_ALL=""

```

env-update && source /etc/profile

/etc/locale.gen

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

locale-gen

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
KEYMAP="de"

KEYMAP="de-latin1"

KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"
```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

rc-update add consolefont boot

diese einstellung hab ich vorgenommen

aber es hat sich reingarnichts verbessert dadurch

ich hab erst versucht was ich veraendert wenn ich xdm restarte, nichts

dann hab ich das gesamte system rebootet, nichts

was muss ich noch um oder einstellen damit im firefox öäü als öäü  dargestellt wird und nicht als Ã¶Ã¤Ã¼  angezeigt wird ?

mir ist aufgefallen das beim bootvorgang an der stelle wo die festplatten aufgefuehrt werden die woeter "eingehaengt" und "pruefung" auch seltsame zeichen an den stellen haben wo ä und ü sein muessten - hat das etwas zubedeuten ?

wenn ich jetzt aus dem grafischen mit alt strg f1 in die konsole wechsel kann ich öüä tippen und es wird auch richtig angezeigt

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> was muss ich noch um oder einstellen damit im firefox öäü als öäü  dargestellt wird und nicht als Ã¶Ã¤Ã¼  angezeigt wird ?

 

firefox-menu->view->character encoding

und sagen wo der Haken steht.

Deine alte Datei wird noch in ISO-8859-15 codiert sein. Das biegst du jetzt so hin:

```
iconv -f iso-8859-15 -t utf8 test.txt > test.utf8.txt
```

Und der Firefox sollte nun Umlaute anzeigen.

Du kannst natürlich noch versuchen, was passiert wenn du da den Haken im Firefox noch wo anders setzt, das sollte die Umlaute wieder herzaubern.

----------

## pieter_parker

hab die bestehende datei geloescht und auf den selben weg eine neue "test.txt" datei erstellt

habe dort wieder öüä reingeschrieben und strg und s fuer abspeichern gemacht

im firefox hab ich strg und t gemacht fuer einen neuen tab

hab dann die "test.txt" datei mit der maus in das neue firefox tab gezogen

es wird wieder "Ã¶Ã¼Ã¤" angezeigt

gucke ich im firefox bei menu > ansicht > zeichenkodierung

wird angezeigt das es auf "westlich iso-8859-1" steht

stelle ich es auf "unicode (utf-8)" sehe ich "öüä" stehen

das heisst also mein system ist noch immer nicht vollstaendig auf unicode utf-8 eingestellt ?

----------

## franzf

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> gucke ich im firefox bei menu > ansicht > zeichenkodierung
> 
> wird angezeigt das es auf "westlich iso-8859-1" steht
> 
> stelle ich es auf "unicode (utf-" sehe ich "öüä" stehen

 

Wunderbar, das File ist jetzt als utf8 gespeichert.

Du kannst ja mal versuchen, was passiert wenn du mit iconv Die Datei von utf8 nach iso-8859-15 konvertierst und im Firefox lädst. Zeichenkodierung auf utf8 und du hast wieder keine Umlaute.

Das Restproblem dürfte jetzt nur noch darin bestehen, dem Fireox zu sagen dass txt-files als utf8 geöffnet werden, bzw. utf8 nun default ist.

Leider weiß ich nicht, wo sich der die info hernimmt.

----------

## Evildad

Gib mal im Firefox about:config ein und ändere folgende Variable:

```
intl.charset.default
```

Standard ist ISO-8859-1. Änder es in utf8 und es sollte funktionieren.

----------

## SvenFischer

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem sieh mal da nach:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6010395.html#6010395

----------

